# Evicting Tenants from newly-bought apartment



## ceebee13 (May 1, 2014)

We have an issue in our community with a bank-owned property, which has been rented to a prostitute who plays loud music all the time in the middle of the night. The bank don't care. Even if we make a denuncia with all her terrible behaviour, including drug dealing and having men round at all hours for "work" we cannot get her out. The police say there's not enough actual proof to make a denuncia, and it's true, it would be hard to prove what we know and deal with every day here. Even if we did manage it, she'd get a fine, that's it.

We have looked into buying the property off the bank, who say we can make an offer on the place. They say we have to do it with her as a sitting tenant, but then what? How do we then evict her? Currently the bank has not paid the community fees for two years and show no sign of doing so despite sending multiple requests for payment. They have confirmed it's their responsibility to pay, but never do. 

So the question is how do we, if we buy the place, then give her notice to vacate?

She is currently having her rent paid by the social security.

We want to buy it and then kick her out, as it seems we cannot evict her in any other way! 

So what's the procedure?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ceebee13 said:


> We have an issue in our community with a bank-owned property, which has been rented to a prostitute who plays loud music all the time in the middle of the night. The bank don't care. Even if we make a denuncia with all her terrible behaviour, including drug dealing and having men round at all hours for "work" we cannot get her out. The police say there's not enough actual proof to make a denuncia, and it's true, it would be hard to prove what we know and deal with every day here. Even if we did manage it, she'd get a fine, that's it.
> 
> We have looked into buying the property off the bank, who say we can make an offer on the place. They say we have to do it with her as a sitting tenant, but then what? How do we then evict her? Currently the bank has not paid the community fees for two years and show no sign of doing so despite sending multiple requests for payment. They have confirmed it's their responsibility to pay, but never do.
> 
> ...


It will depend on her contract, how long she has lived there & whether the rent is being paid

Are you sure social security is paying the rent? Afaik there's no such thing as housing benefit here - you get paro when you become unemployed & when that runs out there's a benefit of about 400 a month


----------



## ceebee13 (May 1, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for replying. Well, she has two kids. So I think she gets it paid for.

She's been here for three years of HELL. It's so bad the neighbour next door is suffering with skin problems and exhaustion from her loud behaviour. We have to do something!

What do you think?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ceebee13 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying. Well, she has two kids. So I think she gets it paid for.
> 
> ...


if she's been there 3 years & the rent is being paid, she has children & you can't prove anything enough for a denuncia - I'd say you have little chance tbh

most lawyers will give one free appointment - why not get some legal advice?

choose a lawyer who specialises in tenancy law


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If the children are young and there are issues relating to their physical and moral welfare, you could get in touch with the department of Bienestar Social at the Ayuntamiento de Estepona.


----------



## ceebee13 (May 1, 2014)

Every single neighbour has reported her for abuse multiple times. Nothing gets done. She has an answer for everything. I even sent the police round because she grew the biggest marijuana plant I ever saw on her balcony. The police did zero. So we need to find a way of getting her out of here because the other kids in the building are suffering from her behaviour too, not sleeping and being scared (one also got breathing problems from the plant). So as much as I feel sorry for her kids, we have to also think of the other kids in the building. We've done all we can for them, and unfortunately nothing happened.

The idea of evicting her is our best bet, and so far all we have is a community law that says if the bank don't pay the community fees, we can evict them as the owners from the building - but how that works when they are an entity, we are unclear. However, it follows then we can evict her. The law says they would be banned from the building for two years. I am basically the only person in the building with any educational level to deal with this, and everyone has asked me to try. I just thought maybe someone is active in their community and might know what to do here.

I will go to the lawyer, but I'd like some out of the box ideas to go with!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Growing pot here is legal for personal use


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Growing pot here is legal for personal use


It is indeed


----------



## ceebee13 (May 1, 2014)

I doubt a plant two metres high and a metre wide counts as "personal use" and anyway, it's against the horizontal rules of our community to grow and deal drugs on the premises, whether having the plant itself is not criminal.

I really would like some useful suggestions about eviction if possible.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ceebee13 said:


> I doubt a plant two metres high and a metre wide counts as "personal use" and anyway, it's against the horizontal rules of our community to grow and deal drugs on the premises, whether having the plant itself is not criminal.
> 
> I really would like some useful suggestions about eviction if possible.


I'm pretty sure the law allows for 5 plants (size not specified) per adult

However - I think that you are simply going to have to take legal advice

if she is breaking community rules that _might _be a way 

I lived in a small community several years ago & a new tenant had more dogs than was allowed under community rules

probably no-one would have cared if they hadn't been left on the balcony all day every day & the balcony had been cleaned of the resulting smelly mess now & then

the community told the owner of the apartment to tell them to move out or get rid of two dogs


they moved out


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It may, or may not surprise you to find out that the rules of your community do not count as Law and certainly won't give you any rights to evict anyone who breaks these.

The law (real law) in Spain generally protects the rights of the tenant, and even when the tenant can be evicted, it is usually the landlord that must initiate proceedings.

As you have already observed, when the landlord is a bank, they will pay little regards to their legal rights and obligations, let alone any "community rules".

You really do need expert legal advice which you are unlikely to get here.

Your idea to purchase the property (with sitting tenant) would, in theory put you in a stronger position, but you will also inherit the outstanding debts of the unpaid community payments, and the legal nightmare that is the eviction process.

There have been cases recently where justified evictions have been carried out relatively quickly, so it MIGHT be a good idea to pursue this. But tuou must make sure that all the people in your community will support this all the way to the end.

Make them understand clearly that they would be buying debt and liability and that they could be facing lengthy and expensive legal processes to achieve their goal, which is not guaranteed. If you lead this exercise and it goes wrong, you will end up being blamed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ceebee13 said:


> Every single neighbour has reported her for abuse multiple times. Nothing gets done. She has an answer for everything. I even sent the police round because she grew the biggest marijuana plant I ever saw on her balcony. The police did zero. So we need to find a way of getting her out of here because the other kids in the building are suffering from her behaviour too, not sleeping and being scared (one also got breathing problems from the plant). So as much as I feel sorry for her kids, we have to also think of the other kids in the building. We've done all we can for them, and unfortunately nothing happened.
> 
> The idea of evicting her is our best bet, and so far all we have is a community law that says if the bank don't pay the community fees, we can evict them as the owners from the building - but how that works when they are an entity, we are unclear. However, it follows then we can evict her. The law says they would be banned from the building for two years. I am basically the only person in the building with any educational level to deal with this, and everyone has asked me to try. I just thought maybe someone is active in their community and might know what to do here.
> 
> I will go to the lawyer, but I'd like some out of the box ideas to go with!


Your community laws cannot 'evict' an owner who does not pay fees. All they can do is to pursue the matter through the courts. How can you evict someone who isn't living on the premises? Your community laws do not have precedence over the laws of Spain relating to debt and ownership.
You say your community laws 'ban drugs'. Does it specify which drugs? Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, paracetemol is a drug. 
As has been said, growing cannabis, whatever the height of the plant, is not a crime. Believe me, none of you will come to any harm from inhaling anything from the leaves. I simply do not believe anyone can get 'breathing problems' from being within a few metres of a marijuana plant.
This may sound daft....but has anyone tried 'befriending' this woman and explaining to her that she is upsetting her neighbours?
I have had to deal with neighbour disputes in the UK whilst Director of a Housing Association and I know that difficult neighbours can make life hell for everyone. But in this situation, when the police have been involved seemingly many times and have taken no action, it's quite likely that there is nothing you can do, sadly. She is apparently breaking no laws.
I'm guessing this woman is Spanish and most of your community are not...am I right? Is there no-one who can talk to her? 
If she feels everyone is against her, her behaviour may become more defiant.
Being a prostitute isn't illegal either, by the way. It's a job, comme les autres. Probably how she pays her rent as there is no Housing Benefit in Spain, as Xabia said.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice plant! In the old days I could never get mine to grow like that


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Your community laws cannot 'evict' an owner who does not pay fees. All they can do is to pursue the matter through the courts. How can you evict someone who isn't living on the premises? Your community laws do not have precedence over the laws of Spain relating to debt and ownership.
> You say your community laws 'ban drugs'. Does it specify which drugs? Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, paracetemol is a drug.
> As has been said, growing cannabis, whatever the height of the plant, is not a crime. Believe me, none of you will come to any harm from inhaling anything from the leaves. I simply do not believe anyone can get 'breathing problems' from being within a few metres of a marijuana plant.
> This may sound daft....but has anyone tried 'befriending' this woman and explaining to her that she is upsetting her neighbours?
> ...


I would guess the rules would have to state 'illegal drugs' for it to make any sense - & we've dealt with the legality of the plant

& you & overandout are right that a court order would be needed to evict her, regardless

those with the dogs in the community I lived in just agreed to go - although the community was prepared to aid the owner in an application for a court order - they were in breach of their tenancy contract as well


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If the drugs were illegal, the community wouldn't need to include any ban in its rules...laws are laws.
Playing music at an excessive volume ( over 45db at night) is against the Contaminacion Acustica decreto of the J d A but it's the duty of the Ayto to deal with that and I doubt they'd intervene in a case like this.
So....having a marijuana plant and selling sex aren't illegal and it's going to be hard to sort out the noise issue.
I can't see what the police can do in this situation. Your Community rules don't apply either.
Sadly, like many of these disputes, it's a lifestyle problem and they are hard to resolve.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Plotting to evict a single woman with children, however much you dislike the way she lives her life, is pretty sick IMO. Why don't you all try and make friends with her and see if she needs any help? A bit of give and take goes a long way.

If she is playing loud music in the middle of the night, that is grounds for a denuncia. It's easy enough to prove, just make a video with a time stamp on. The police can threaten her with a fine if she doesn't turn it down. But it's not grounds for eviction.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The legal status of weed is not quite as clear cut as what has been mentioned although the law changed recently to be slightly more positive(depending on your view).
It's more about privacy law than anything, you can posses and even cultivate it in the privacy of your own home for personal use however it is ultimately up to a judge or possibly even the discretion of the attending officers to decide just how much is too much and if one does grow it it can't visible from a public place. Punishments can be quite severe too.

You can also buy and sell seeds freely.

There is some further reading below, as you can see it can be quite conflicting.

Spain news | Cannabis cultivation decriminalised in Spain

CANNABIS IN SPAIN: THE NEW PUBLIC SAFETY LAW - Sensi Seeds

Is Cannabis Legal in Spain? Is it Legal to Grow Cannabis?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> The legal status of weed is not quite as clear cut as what has been mentioned although the law changed recently to be slightly more positive(depending on your view).
> It's more about privacy law than anything, you can posses and even cultivate it in the privacy of your own home for personal use however it is ultimately up to a judge or possibly even the discretion of the attending officers to decide just how much is too much and if one does grow it it can't visible from a public place. Punishments can be quite severe too.
> 
> You can also buy and sell seeds freely.
> ...


All true but in practice the police have more pressing problems to deal with than harassing someone who grows and uses weed. Even selling it, as long as only adults are involved, isn't a heinous crime, is it...
Smoking weed and having lots of sex whether for fun or for money are imo fairly harmless activities per se as long as they are carried out discretely. For all I know my neighbour Manolo and his wife may have a very interesting life of sex and drugs. I might however draw the line at the rock'n' roll that often goes with the other two if it disturbed me at three in the morning.
I may be wrong but I'm guessing that the main annoyance caused by this woman is noise.. Objections to the sex and weed are moral, really and for all I know Manolo might object on moral grounds to living next door to two old lesbians, even though we are very quiet and only one of us smokes weed.
The noise issue can be dealt with as Alca says. First I'd try talking and if that failed then collecting evidence for a denuncia.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't disagree with any of that Mary, personally I think you are right about the noise being the biggest issue.

I just wanted to clarify a bit the status of weed as I think it's important to know the details of it.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

We've got a similar situation in our urbanisation. Someone did buy the flat in question from the bank towards the beginning of this year, saying the tenants would be out by May. They are still there. To be honest I couldn't imagine the police being particularly proactive in evicting a family, so it doesn't surprise me (or bother me) that much.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Take photos of the John's coming and going and post them on FB and Titter. When the wives find out the punters will dry up.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> Take photos of the John's coming and going and post them on FB and Titter. When the wives find out the punters will dry up.


You are assuming that a) this woman is a prostitute and b) that if she is, her clients are married and c) that if they indeed are, their wives would care.
I read somewhere that Spanish men are Europe's most frequent users of paid sex.
Besides, prostitution, if properly conducted, doesn't have to cause noise nuisance.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Horlics said:


> Take photos of the John's coming and going and post them on FB and Titter. When the wives find out the punters will dry up.


I would imagine anyone doing so could well fall foul of Spanish privacy laws, which are amongst the strictest in Europe. I remember protests being reported in our local press not so long ago because a public security camera was installed in Torrox Costa and it was claimed that it was positioned in such a way that customers visiting a "puti club" would be clearly visible. It was moved.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

"Assumptions", in order:

1. From the Op's first post, "with all her terrible noise"
2. My assumption is actually that some of her clients are married, I am pretty sure there are both single and married men (and possibly women too) using her services
3. Yes, I am assuming the some of the wives will care, although no doubt some won't

Given the number of brothels around Spain, I wouldn't be surprised if Spanish men are at or near the top of the punters' table.

I agree with your last sentence.

Which is why I think your advice to focus on the noise issue is spot on.

Recent high profile case in England of a woman running a dungeon in her house. The outraged neighbours were worried about the type of people it was bringing to the area at all hours. Uh yeah, rich professionals paying several hundred quid a time. I think the neighbours were actually more outraged at the thought of the slap and tickle taking place, both of which can be deployed as "torture" in such places, I am told.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> I would imagine anyone doing so could well fall foul of Spanish privacy laws, which are amongst the strictest in Europe. I remember protests being reported in our local press not so long ago because a public security camera was installed in Torrox Costa and it was claimed that it was positioned in such a way that customers visiting a "puti club" would be clearly visible. It was moved.


Quite possibly. You could actually take this approach in the UK but I am not sure about Spain.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I read somewhere that Spanish men are Europe's most frequent users of paid sex.
> Besides, prostitution, if properly conducted, doesn't have to cause noise nuisance.


As someone who stayed in a Greek apartment next door to the village prostitute I don't think it can be done without noise she was very well protected re. Law as the towns Mayor owned the apartments. Her busiest time was from midnight and all day Sunday. You also get the queues and car doors slamming. Plus occasional violence.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> "Assumptions", in order:
> 
> 1. From the Op's first post, "with all her terrible noise"
> 2. My assumption is actually that some of her clients are married, I am pretty sure there are both single and married men (and possibly women too) using her services
> ...


Not sure that the noise complained of was sexual in origin..

I have an acquaintance, an Oxford graduate, clever woman, who is a dominatrice. She has a lot of 'important' clients including some MPs but is tantalisingly professional and keeps her client list secret. 
She works from her flat in North London. 
She is also an elected officer of the International Union of Sex Workers (IUSW), affiliated to the GMB Union. 
I hope that's not the woman you mentioned. She is very respectable. I met her at TUC a couple of years ago and offered to help with press releases (for the IUSW, not for her dominatrice business).
My friend has a fully equipped dungeon in her basement.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Hello*



mrypg9 said:


> Not sure that the noise complained of was sexual in origin..
> 
> I have an acquaintance, an Oxford graduate, clever woman, who is a dominatrice. She has a lot of 'important' clients including some MPs but is tantalisingly professional and keeps her client list secret.
> She works from her flat in North London.
> ...


I am getting to the stage that I will have to log on here for my first amusement of the day rather than the Daily Mail with my coffee. Oxford graduate with a dungeon in her basement!!! Whatever next?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Not sure that the noise complained of was sexual in origin..
> 
> I have an acquaintance, an Oxford graduate, clever woman, who is a dominatrice. She has a lot of 'important' clients including some MPs but is tantalisingly professional and keeps her client list secret.
> She works from her flat in North London.
> ...


Dominatrix. I have no idea why I know that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Justina said:


> I am getting to the stage that I will have to log on here for my first amusement of the day rather than the Daily Mail with my coffee. Oxford graduate with a dungeon in her basement!!! Whatever next?


It might add to your mirth if I tell you that she explained that she got into her profession as it was a good earner, not too unpleasant and allowed her to choose her own working hours and clients as well as the fact that there was a convenient Tesco Metro store a few minutes from her flat so she could pop out and do shopping whilst clients were tied up....literally.
We met for dinner after a TUC meeting in London and she apologised for being late as she had been participating in a Safe Sex event held in a deconsecrated graveyard of a church in Camden.

I digress...I often do.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dominatrix*



mrypg9 said:


> It might add to your mirth if I tell you that she explained that she got into her profession as it was a good earner, not too unpleasant and allowed her to choose her own working hours and clients as well as the fact that there was a convenient Tesco Metro store a few minutes from her flat so she could pop out and do shopping whilst clients were tied up....literally.
> We met for dinner after a TUC meeting in London and she apologised for being late as she had been participating in a Safe Sex event held in a deconsecrated graveyard of a church in Camden.
> 
> I digress...I often do.


In this case, please keep digressing. I have had a very sheltered life.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Justina said:


> In this case, please keep digressing. I have had a very sheltered life.


Me too...then I moved to Muswell Hill.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, we've moved away from the OP'S post and mea culpa, often is..
But should s/he still be reading this thread, it seems there have emerged a few concrete suggestions, namely, you will find it extremely difficult to evict this woman and her children, your only recourse might well be to actually engage in dialogue with her and that it won't do any harm to consult a lawyer who specialises in these matters.
Although living with a troublesome anti-social neighbour can be hell - we had a few months of this before leaving the UK when the owners of the cottage opposite ours let it to a very young, immature woman, I can't help feeling that any real nuisance she may cause has been magnified to the absurd point where it's believed that being in the proximity of a marijuana plant can cause respiratory problems. 
Were that the case, many people I know would be permanently attached to a source of oxygen supply, including my sixty two-year-old Spanish neighbour and her ninety-two year old mother.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I can't help feeling that any real nuisance she may cause has been magnified to the absurd point where it's believed that being in the proximity of a marijuana plant can cause respiratory problems.


Reviving and old thread I know. But, I was researching old threads to find out how much of a problem marijuana is here in Javea, as - when walking around the pueblo at night - we have often passed large groups of youngsters openly smoking the stuff. Didn't provide the best of first impressions for guests we had staying the week.

In terms of causing respiratory problems, I don't know about causing them, but from my own experience I can assure you that it certainly does aggravate any existing condition. Both the plant and the joints have a deeply unpleasant, cloying aroma. I have issues with one lung, which is scarred from an illness when I was younger, and marijuana and cigarette smoke are extreme irritants to me.

My life was made into a complete misery in UK when new tenants moved in below us, and smoked marijuana all day. I wasn't out to moan - but when you get woken up from a deep sleep at 2am because your throat is burning and you have coughed yourself awake, and the reason is because your whole bedroom reeks of this crap, then you know the stuff really is a physical irritant, not just a mental one.

The problem with smokers (marijuana, cigarettes, etc) is they just don't give a damn who they affect (don't I have a basic human right to fresh air?). I want to make smoker eat a marmite sandwhich every time they light up and see if they like being forced to ingest something they don't want.

Rant over! Let the flaming begin!


----------



## jillygirl666 (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh you poor things what a nightmare.
Ok I'm not a lawyer, but we have had the sitting tenant problem on house we were trying to buy.

In their rental agreement they/she may have right to buy, so you'd have to make an offer conditional on vacant possession being granted.
Bank would then have to give her right to buy within stipulated timeframe, then evict her.
You'd need a good lawyer also though to ensure all in order...and bank don't seem too efficient do they??

good luck


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tusabrat said:


> Reviving and old thread I know. But, I was researching old threads to find out how much of a problem marijuana is here in Javea, as - when walking around the pueblo at night - we have often passed large groups of youngsters openly smoking the stuff. Didn't provide the best of first impressions for guests we had staying the week.
> 
> In terms of causing respiratory problems, I don't know about causing them, but from my own experience I can assure you that it certainly does aggravate any existing condition. Both the plant and the joints have a deeply unpleasant, cloying aroma. I have issues with one lung, which is scarred from an illness when I was younger, and marijuana and cigarette smoke are extreme irritants to me.
> 
> ...


All that is true. I stopped smoking 'normal' cigarettes twenty years ago and stopped smoking marijuana two years ago after an experience simultaneously both unpleasant and comical. I have to take meds for a heart condition and one night after smoking my one spliff I had a bad reaction. It was over in a couple of minutes but OH called an ambulance which duly arrived with defibrillator, oxygen tank, loads of stuff, everything apart from a coffin. In spite of my explaining I was OK they insisted on carting me off to hospital, on a drip, blue light, speeding, the works. After several hours of tests I was pronounced fit to go home so I called OH who duly set out to collect me. But after ten minutes or so I got a call from her saying she had run into a 'problem' and that my son, who was holidaying here at his house, would collect me. By now it was around four a.m. and son arrived with dil who proceeded to give me a stern lecture about my 'habits'. 
When I got home I found that OH had realised after driving a few km that she was still under the influence of the grass and decided to go no further but after walking around to clear her head to drive home. This she did...and drove into a police block. She was asked if she had drunk any alcohol and being 100% teetotal replied truthfully that no, she never drank alcohol and was politely wished a Good Night.
I decided that the whole experience was silly, undignified and a gross waste of health service time and resources and stopped smoking that very night...for ever.
But you know, all or many of those things you describe could apply to alcohol. Alcohol is much more dangerous and destructive in so many ways than any drug you can name.
But we all love our wine, beer, gin, whiskey, whatever, don't we....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jillygirl666 said:


> Oh you poor things what a nightmare.
> Ok I'm not a lawyer, but we have had the sitting tenant problem on house we were trying to buy.
> 
> In their rental agreement they/she may have right to buy, so you'd have to make an offer conditional on vacant possession being granted.
> ...


Well, anyone buying a house with a sitting tenant knows the score. Houses with sitting tenants are sold at a discounted price so your cheap house comes with a legal occupant.
My sympathies are with the tenant. It may have been his/her home for years.
Why should someone be evicted because you or I want to buy a cheap house?
I've been a landlord, home owner and am now a tenant. The house I live in is my home. I pay the rent in advance and care for the property. When I was a landlord I respected the properties may have been my houses but they were my tenants' homes.
I hope that the bank in this case is as inefficient as it could possibly be and that the sitting tenant can sit in that house for as long as s/he wants to.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> All that is true. I stopped smoking 'normal' cigarettes twenty years ago and stopped smoking marijuana two years ago after an experience simultaneously both unpleasant and comical. I have to take meds for a heart condition and one night after smoking my one spliff I had a bad reaction. It was over in a couple of minutes but OH called an ambulance which duly arrived with defibrillator, oxygen tank, loads of stuff, everything apart from a coffin. In spite of my explaining I was OK they insisted on carting me off to hospital, on a drip, blue light, speeding, the works. After several hours of tests I was pronounced fit to go home so I called OH who duly set out to collect me. But after ten minutes or so I got a call from her saying she had run into a 'problem' and that my son, who was holidaying here at his house, would collect me. By now it was around four a.m. and son arrived with dil who proceeded to give me a stern lecture about my 'habits'.
> When I got home I found that OH had realised after driving a few km that she was still under the influence of the grass and decided to go no further but after walking around to clear her head to drive home. This she did...and drove into a police block. She was asked if she had drunk any alcohol and being 100% teetotal replied truthfully that no, she never drank alcohol and was politely wished a Good Night.
> I decided that the whole experience was silly, undignified and a gross waste of health service time and resources and stopped smoking that very night...for ever.
> But you know, all or many of those things you describe could apply to alcohol. Alcohol is much more dangerous and destructive in so many ways than any drug you can name.
> But we all love our wine, beer, gin, whiskey, whatever, don't we....


Hahaha - I was expecting you to flame me! 

Your story is funny - in a serious way, but funny! 

When it comes to marijuana, I actually don't give a hoot, morally speaking, if someone smokes it or not. As long as it doesn't impact me in any way. Unfortunately, smoke has this horrible habit of comandeering the airwaves and getting up everyone elses' noses and down into their lungs - something the next persons wine, beer or gin doesn't do.

In fact, I'm just recovering now from smoke-induced bronchitis, after attending a private party held a couple of weeks ago in a kitchen where all windows were closed and all participates chain-smoked ciggies and cigars. That night, my chest was hurting so much (in spite of frequent trips to the balcony during the party) that I had to take pain killers to get to sleep, and developed bronchitis in the following days. That's the last time I go that person's house, for sure, which is sad for me as I enjoyed the company, but can't allow myself to get this sick again. (I would never tell someone not to smoke in their own home, naturally, but I can make sure that I don't end up in that situation again.)


----------



## Jenny02 (Nov 11, 2015)

Overandout said:


> It may, or may not surprise you to find out that the rules of your community do not count as Law and certainly won't give you any rights to evict anyone who breaks these.
> 
> The law (real law) in Spain generally protects the rights of the tenant, and even when the tenant can be evicted, it is usually the landlord that must initiate proceedings.
> 
> ...


I have read many times what Overandout has quoted to you, apparently its almost impossible to evict sitting tenants in ,Spain, and yes you will buy all there bad debt with the property. I feel you are in a horrible situation, i can only wish your community the best of luck. Seek proper legal help and advice to help retake your good times back.


----------



## Jenny02 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jenny02 said:


> I have read many times what Overandout has quoted to you, apparently its almost impossible to evict sitting tenants in ,Spain, and yes you will buy all there bad debt with the property. I feel you are in a horrible situation, i can only wish your community the best of luck. Seek proper legal help and advice to help retake your good times back.


Sorry all, i had not checked the date on the original post, i will get the hang of this forum eventually, yes i am a smoker, and it is a horrible smelly disgusting addiction, so all the non smokers, i do understand, just too weak to change. Any sort of drugs, other than ciggs, i have no idea about, my weakness vodka and coke and regular ciggs, followed by good behavior.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jenny02 said:


> I have read many times what Overandout has quoted to you, apparently its almost impossible to evict sitting tenants in ,Spain, and yes you will buy all there bad debt with the property. I feel you are in a horrible situation, i can only wish your community the best of luck. Seek proper legal help and advice to help retake your good times back.


Yes, almost impossible...as it should be if the tenants pay the rent and look after the property.
We have been told only one side of this story and I sense that there is much prejudice and assumption lurking there.
How do the complainants know this woman s a prostitute? Have they used her services? Then that nonsense about getting ill from walking past a marijuana plant...
If by 'good times' we are to assume that total conformity is to be the prescribed norm, I'm so pleased I don't live in that kind of mean - spirited uptight community.
Penge in Spain....


----------

